# Sweet Home Alabama - Lexington Lab Band



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

dale said:


>











Sounds great Dale. How about a video talking about your pedal board. Lot's of pedal enthusiasts here.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks for the kind post and taking time to give this a listen. Here's a video that shows in a bit of detail what my PB has - thanks for the interest!


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

Dale, As long as you're currently into Southern Rock, here's one for you guys (& girl) to consider, Rossington Collins Band, Don't Misunderstand Me. I'm sure you could do an awesome version.

TD


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

i LOVE that tune - LOVE it! I hope one day i can tell you we've done it...i'd like to do a 'best of' set of Southern Rock, Don't Misundertsand - Green Grass High Tides - Flirting' with D - Hold On Loose. What 5 tunes would you pick for a 'southern rock best of' set? thanks in advance, dale.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Great video (lose the hat). We're all old. Own that shit  Something by .38 Special for sure.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Another fine example of the talented musicians in this band.


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

dale said:


> i LOVE that tune - LOVE it! I hope one day i can tell you we've done it...i'd like to do a 'best of' set of Southern Rock, Don't Misundertsand - Green Grass High Tides - Flirting' with D - Hold On Loose. What 5 tunes would you pick for a 'southern rock best of' set? thanks in advance, dale.


- Don't Misunderstand Me - Rossington Collins Band
- Teacher, Teacher - .38 Special
- Jessica - Allman Brothers
- I Know A Little - Lynard Skynyrd 
- Second Chance - .38 Special

Difficult to pick just 5. Outlaws (High Tides) & Hold On Loosely are great songs, but then there are so many more.

TD


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

BSTheTech said:


> Great video (lose the hat). We're all old. Own that shit  Something by .38 Special for sure.


well it was my dad's hat and it means a lot to me.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

marcos - great thanks for the listen!

Thornton Davis - thanks for the list! it's a good one and i agree not an easy list to put together, your friend, dale.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

You guys are tight.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

we greatly appreciate you checking this out!


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

dale said:


> well it was my dad's hat and it means a lot to me.


Hats rule Dale!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks...really appreciate you giving this a look sir!


----------

